# Cutting Board/Knife Handle Wax



## Dave Martell (Feb 24, 2015)

Back in stock with all new packaging!

*Cutting Board Wax*


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 26, 2015)

100% Pure Beeswax & Food Grade Mineral Oil Mix


This "cutting board & knife handle wax" is a custom blend of 100% pure beeswax (purchased from local Amish folks) and food grade mineral oil. It's made by us so we know exactly what's in the mix - no additives - just beeswax and mineral oil.


Uses: Wood cutting boards/butcher blocks, wood bowls, wooden utensils, knife blocks, wood knife racks, & knife handles. This wax works especially well on Japanese ho wood handles and sayas.


Directions: Spread a liberal amount onto wood surface using a lint free towel - allow to soak - wipe off excess. Repeat when wood appears dry. Initial application may require multiple coats.


----------



## Graydo77 (May 14, 2017)

Love the wax Dave, better results and less expensive than what I had been using. Thanks again.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 14, 2017)

Graydo77 said:


> Love the wax Dave, better results and less expensive than what I had been using. Thanks again.




That's great to hear, thanks!


----------

